# Dive report: Vandenberg and Spiegel Grove wrecks



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

My wife Anna and I are down south this week for our annual Key's dive trip. We dove the Spiegel Grove on Saturday and the Vandenberg on Sunday. Water and air temps are around 75 degrees.

To be honest, the more places I visit the more I appreciate diving in the Pensacola area. Fish back home seem to be larger and more plentiful. Don't get me wrong, these wrecks are great dives. However, once a year is enough for me.

The Spiegel Grove has so much coral on it now that it looks like a reef shaped like a ship in some places. We saw a fair number of mingo snapper, medium-sized gag grouper and small tropical fish. I saw one large red snapper (25 lbs), a 100 lb goliath grouper, two very large grunts, and a few AJs and jack crevalle. Swimming under the props is very cool but is a little too deep for some folks (140'). The ride out to the "Spiegel" takes about 20 minutes and the cost is $80 per head. We go out with Silent World. They are very nice at the shop and offer no-hassle trips at a reasonable price.

The Vandenberg is a very impressive wreck. There is still not much growth on it, so it holds only a modest number of fish. There is a sting ray that sometimes hangs out near the bow on the main deck. We often see a goliath grouper or two and an occasional scorpion fish. The top-most ring on the port side dish is gone. I suspect that both radar dishes will begin breaking down rapidly. Since the Vandenberg is visited by divers almost every day, the lion fish are scarce. We saw one big fat one on the bottom near the rudder. I tried to bean him with a weight I found on the bottom, but he dodged my throw. The ride out to the "Vandy" takes about 40 minutes and the cost is $75 per head. We go out with Captain's Corner. They treat you right and run a professional operation.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Any pics to go with the report? I like seeing dive photos, but im too bouyant for diving. Lol.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Cool report Bryan, sound like a lot if fun!
I can't wait to go to Puerto Rico Saturday, warm tropical water hmm...


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

coolbluestreak said:


> Cool report Bryan, sound like a lot if fun!
> I can't wait to go to Puerto Rico Saturday, warm tropical water hmm...


Anna and I did some diving off the island of Culebra. Taz (from Lillian, AL) is the captain to ask for there. I hear there is some deep wall diving on the island. We hope to do some next time we are there.

Have fun.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, we dove with Taz last time.
This time we're going with Taino divers out of Rincon, it's only about 40min from Shacks Beach were we're staying.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

great report, thanks


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey Whackum! We are taking the Jr. diver down there for some diving during spring break. Do you think a 3 mm will be enough? I would think so but just thought I would check. Actually, ask your bride :yes:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

dkdiver said:


> Hey Whackum! We are taking the Jr. diver down there for some diving during spring break. Do you think a 3 mm will be enough? I would think so but just thought I would check. Actually, ask your bride :yes:


Hey D. Water was 75 degrees when we were there. Anna and I dove in 3 mm suits and stayed warm.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks! Sorry, I haven't been on here in a few days. I won't get the Vandenburg in but we plan on having fun.


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

A red snapper and not a mutton? They are definitely scarce if you only saw one!!!!!! Yea right. What the hell are they doing down there anyway? There's plenty of those things if theyre that far south.


----------

